# Dried out base



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wax it until you can scrape it. And if you feel so inclined, wax it again, and scrape it and then, you could even wax it again and scrape it again.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

And if you didn't feel like you quite got it waxed enough, you could wax it one more time. And then scrape it off, or don't.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's also very easy to confuse a dried out base with one that had too much wax on it and its that extra wax that sort looks like a dried out base as it scrapes off and accumulates in areas.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just soak mine in the hot tub overnight when it is dry.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggoooooooooooo >


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you also apply lotion? If so which one?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> Do you also apply lotion? If so which one?


no lotion, I put "KY for her" on my board.:x


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> And if you didn't feel like you quite got it waxed enough, you could wax it one more time. And then scrape it off, or don't.


I think you missed a couple of steps there. 

In between waxes and scrapes, you should wax it then scrape it at least once or twice.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks. My old board base is dry, I know that for a fact. I keep my new one tip top shape, but this one I do neglect at times as its my rock/park/mess around board.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Psicko said:


> This may be a dumb question, but if your base is dry and you want to fix that, do you just throw some wax on it? or multiple waxes?


First, buy some "Base Prep" wax and try to wax it. If it holds, you're good, then apply your normal wax on top.

If it's dried out to the point that the base is not accepting Base Prep wax, then you need to take it to a shop to have the base grinded to expose a fresh layer.

Then base prep wax, then on top of that, your normal wax of choice.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Wax it until you can scrape it. And if you feel so inclined, wax it again, and scrape it and then, you could even wax it again and scrape it again.


+1
Important that the wax is as soft as possible as the goal is to get the wax into the base. A harder wax will not go into the base as easily, especially at this point. After the wax is heated in the first time, the base should be scraped while the wax is still wet. This will clean the base. Brush with a copper or fine steel brush. Then wax the base with a very soft wax 3 more times, letting the wax cool 20+ minutes each time and then scraping (with a sharp plexiglass scraper) and brushing out well with a copper/fine steel brush. Brushing with copper or fine steel brush will help open up the dry base. We at SnowDog do not carry a soft wax but after these waxing :embarrased1: then would use one of our products listed below.:hairy:


----------

